# Gwp / iron dragon



## liquid (Mar 16, 2014)

recently bought PCT/research supplies from both dragon and GWP ... clomid / nolva/ cialis.  customer service and delivery were all excellent...however I feel it is all underdosed at best, or just completely bunk ...especially the dragon...can't find access to pharma grade supplies so can anyone recommend a better option?


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 16, 2014)

I plan on ordering from alldaychemist.com
Heard nothing but good


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes 2X on ADC, I've used them twice.  Real pharm stuff, really good prices, takes about 2 weeks to get your stuff.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 16, 2014)

Ive used gwp cialis and tada....imo both good.  I have used id for torem and it was gtg.  But from now on pct i prefer pharm grade.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 16, 2014)

Is all day chemist just the states or do they do canada as well?


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 16, 2014)

Also compare with safemeds4all.. Some of their prices are lower than ADC. Some higher.. Shipping is a little quicker with Safemeds4all


----------



## anewguy (Mar 16, 2014)

Good to know. I'm gonna try ADC myself.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had good like with iron-dragon but who nows how one batch is compared to the next.  with research chems you never know.


----------



## SirSwolls (Mar 18, 2014)

uhh ADC and safemeds4all say they require a perscription.


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 18, 2014)

SirSwolls said:


> uhh ADC and safemeds4all say they require a perscription.



you'll be fine. They just write that to cover their ass?!


----------



## Azrael1993 (May 10, 2016)

So I'm assuming safemeds4all and adc don't sell test


----------



## Beedeezy (May 10, 2016)

Azrael1993 said:


> So I'm assuming safemeds4all and adc don't sell test



You have assumed correctly.


----------

